# MTX or BTX?



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Magnetraction+Banana=BTX aka Banana Traction
magnetraction+camber(regular)=MTX or Magnetraction.

both of these are personal preference, many feel like magnetraction is too grippy, but there are also a fair share of people who love it. rocker is what it is, you just gotta try it out and see if it tickles your fancy..


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I ride a GNU with MTX and this year im looking onto something with BTX (but not very sure yet) I can tell you that boards with MTX are sketchy at first but after a little detuning the catchy edges give way. I can honestly say that MTX saved my ass a couple of times last season.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

if you can't demo ether, i would go with the btx. I was on a mullet btx this year and any negative effects felt while free riding are overcome with a little tweak to technique, keeping your weight centered through out the turn. The playfulness of the btx is wonderful i was able to butter and spin a 165 pow board whenever i wanted. If you ride much powder then the btx is a leg saver for sure. As for the mag. on both boards, honestly i didn't notice it much unless i was on a icy traverse when it was really nice.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

oh yeah i don't if its just in washington but if you ride a skunkape you have to grow a beard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I would go with BTX for sure.

I rode a Roxy Envi with MTX for a few years before getting a Gnu Bnice BTX this year and it is the best thing that has ever happened. I live on the west coast so ice isn't really an issue but there are no down sides to the MTX edges. You don't need to detune them to slide rails, I have never had my edges catch (although it takes a little time to get used to them)

As for the banana..as soon as I took my first run on it, i was in love. It took me a good 2 or 3 days to really get to know the board (but it is like that with any new board), but once I did, I have never loved a board as much as I love this one.

The skunk ape is a great choice in the btx for an all around board (especially for large feet). i would, without question, go for the banana.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

walove said:


> oh yeah i don't if its just in washington but if you ride a skunkape you have to grow a beard.


:thumbsup::laugh:


----------

